# Chocolate Tremper Albino x Leopard Gecko



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

What will i get ??: victory:


----------



## gizmogecko (Jun 3, 2007)

*???*

Leopard gecko??? They are all leopard geckos??

Do you mean a normal leopard gecko x choc albino - well choc albino is a temperature created, not genetic, so it would really be albino x normal - which would give you normal het albino, unless the normal is het for albino then you would get albinos.


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

gizmogecko said:


> Leopard gecko??? They are all leopard geckos??
> 
> Do you mean a normal leopard gecko x choc albino - well choc albino is a temperature created, not genetic, so it would really be albino x normal - which would give you normal het albino, unless the normal is het for albino then you would get albinos.




yes a normal Leopard gecko !


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

Bump !!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

CWD: You've got the answer from Gizmogecko - you'll get normals het for Tremper albino. They're absolutely right about "Chocolate" being a temperature-based thing, too - there's no genetic basis for it, so you don't get "het chocolate albinos".


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> CWD: You've got the answer from Gizmogecko - you'll get normals het for Tremper albino. They're absolutely right about "Chocolate" being a temperature-based thing, too - there's no genetic basis for it, so you don't get "het chocolate albinos".




Thanks


----------

